# July holiday campsite suggestions



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, my Daughter and family have just booked 2 weeks at Perran Sands Haven Holiday Park at Perranporth Cornwall, she has asked us to go with them so we have decided to go down to spend a week with them. I have been on their website and they do a touring site but the prices are very high £184 for 4 nights, 8O anyone know of some sites in the area as near to Perranporth as possible, We arent looking for anything special, a pitch on a farm or feild will do as long as it has electric hook up, we will only be useing the site to spend the nights as we will be out and about with Nicola and the tribe, Thanks in advance for any suggestions, Anne


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, we have spent many camping holidays at Saddlerock farm, Rejerrah, which is only a few miles from Perranporth.

The owners, John and Pat are very friendly and accommodating. It is a small farm site, with basic but exceptionally clean facilities. You may however struggle to find a level pitch as there are only a few places that would be suitable for a motorhome (camp where you like, it is not laid out and there are no hardstandings). There are no hook-ups, but they do sometimes allow you to hook up to a socket in one of the sheds.

Give them a ring if you would like more details. Just google saddlerock farm rejerrah.

Happy hunting

Mark


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we have just received the Haven brochure through the post some nights through July and August are £72.00 per night 8O


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have looked on the internet at perran sands which is an haven site and they are extortionate prices, this is where my daughter is staying, and reading some of the comments about the shower block, police being called for rowdy drunken youths (5 times in 1 week) I certainly wont be staying there, Saddlerock farm sounds promising, as I said we are only looking for basic, as its only somewhere to spend a night or two, thanks both of you for your replies, Anne & Tony


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I spent about 3 months in that area last year so have quite a good knowledge of the campsites/cl's around there - the cheap ones anyway!!

The is a lovely quiet CL - Oakridge Farm - about 5 minutes drive from Perran Sands, at Goonhavern. It is £5 a night and good value for money. They have laundry facilities (takes 10p's I think and works out about 30-50p a wash!) and superb recycling facilities.

Each pitch has its own water supply and hookup although you do have to walk to the corner of the field to dump your waste- oh the hardship!

I probably wouldn't want to tackle the shortish entrance road in a huge RV, but anything else should be fine.

I'll go try find the number when I get back to the van as you will need to call them v. soon as it is a popular CL. Then again, if you have a CC book with you now you could look it up.

EDIT .... Just found the website for it, click Oakridge Farm Link


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

If you look for sites that do not have a club, statics, close to the beach you should find a reasonable priced site. The Camping and caravan club have a holiday site at St Meryn and St Agnes and they are reasonably priced but a bit away from Perranporth. For £30+ I would want bed, breakfast and evening meal.

Good luck

Putties


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, ive checked out the website for Oakridge Farm looks good but it says you have to be a member of the Caravan Club to stay there,  to which we are not members, never thought about becoming one either, seen a Motorhome club through a link on this site, not sure about this one either, pity being a member on here doesnt count :wink: (or does it?). thanks for the replies though, a good help. Anne


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, another option then - no Caravan Club Membership required!

http://www.monkeytreeholidaypark.co.uk/tariff.html

This is a nice site. Depending on the time of year can be quite cheap too. I think in June and September they run a £5 a pitch deal plus electric. Other times you pay per adult plus electric. You may want to get a pitch away from the club house though unless you like caberet!

It worked out quite expensive for us in the end with 2 adults, a dog, an extra car and electric but the first time we went it was ok as we didn't take the dog or extra car.

Has pretty much everything you need on site - laundry, shop, pool etc.

Oh, and its just around the corner from Oakridge Farm.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

this looks promising wurz "thanks"  I have saved it to my desk top so I can find it easier, will make enquiries with them soon, Anne.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Anne, I forgot to mention - not that it probably matters - 3 out of the last 4 pitches we had there were huge. On one of them we fit 2 motorhomes, a car, a gazebo and the outdoor table. And the dog still had room to manoevre! Shocking! 8O 

On the downside, there are a couple of pitches around the middle of the site that have been used as overflow for the seasonal section. Imagine campsite tumbleweed careening down the gravel road. They looked a bit deserted in September (droopy windbreak - with gate! - lonely sock hanger blowing from the awning) but I guess in mid summer they would look a bit better and more occupied!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

thanks agaim wurz we only need a small pitch as we are only small, something a bit bigger than a parking space in Morrisons :lol: :wink: we like the look of monkey tree I have emailed them for details, luckily we have plenty time to make up our minds, whichever we eventually go to I will post a review, thanks again, Anne


----------

